
Show HN: Django-slack-events-api – A minimal Django app for making Slack bots - mmjay
https://github.com/mm-jay/django-slack-events-api
======
charred_toast
Really cool; I'll have to try this out. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
mmjay
Thanks! I needed to wrap the slack's adapter into Django and I thought this
should be shared. Really glad that people find it interesting.

